# Totabari goats from india / pictures



## Naef hajaya (Mar 23, 2010)

*


----------



## ksalvagno (Mar 23, 2010)

Interesting looking goats!


----------



## michickenwrangler (Mar 23, 2010)

Cmjust is right. I think these are the foundation stock for Nubians!


----------



## Ariel301 (Apr 12, 2010)

Those are some strange looking heads!


----------

